# "Running for the hills...." ??



## Radical540 (Mar 28, 2014)

Not long ago, I submit a thread about "*Did I choose the wrong lodge*". (you can find it within this forum if you look)

That thread kind of segues into this thread...
Recently, at lodge we were informed about a Child ID event at a local facility. (apparently this is a mandated activity cast down from the Grand Lodge- or so I'm told)  

During lodge, the WM strenuously requested volunteers to help the SD run the event.  I'm only a FC but I said I'd be able to make it a few hours on the day of, and our WM & SD will be there as well. (seems odd to me to plan an event, prior to being able to staff it, but apparently that's just how the GL works).

Nevertheless, I got word from the WM last night that so far NOBODY is planning on coming. (except himself & the SD).
Now I know I'm a new FC, and I know that supposedly masonry isn't supposed to take #1 place in a brother's life but --  for cryin' out loud guys, this seems ridiculously UNmasonic to me.
I work full-time and go to school full-time, and I'm still able to make it.   I just don't get why others can't show.

It's like the WM mentioned the event and everyone went "running-for-the-hills" as fast as they could!

Any thoughts?


----------



## amhdive (Mar 28, 2014)

Speaking from my experience "Masonry" is what you make of it.  It is easy to get overwhelmed with the many tasks, charities and events that need to be done in the Blue Lodge.  Often times folks seem to drift away leaving the work of many to be done by a few. My advise is do what you can, do what makes you feel good and not worry about the others. This is your quest for light, make of it what you will. If you are concerned with the direction of the lodge talk with the WM, it's his lodge to govern.  Maybe he can give you some insight to the challenges of your lodge. 


Moses Paul Lodge #96
Dover, NH


----------



## JJones (Mar 28, 2014)

I can see where you're coming from brother...and it doesn't get any less frustrating over the years to see a few men doing all the work for the lodge.

However I'm also of the belief that people vote with their feet and they will be present at  whatever events they care enough to support.  If an event can't get the support then it should be discontinued instead of creating stress and frustration in the future.  Nobody can complain because nobody cared enough to be there (they still will though).


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 31, 2014)

Bro Radical,

Loyalty to lodge and grand lodge plus obedience to the rules of lodge and grand lodge is one thing.  Marching to work on the steadily changing programs of grand lodge is very much another thing.  Brothers who have been around a long time have seen programs come and go and they get gradually less impressed with any new program.  This is inherent in how elected systems work and you can see it in government as well as lodge and grand lodge.  As long as there is an impression that a program is transient a number of old timers are going to be disinterested.  Especially in a small lodge whose regulars have held the lodge up for many years there is a great deal of burn out.  New folks go "wow, new program, new administration, new policy".  Old folks go "this too shall pass" unless they have a specific reason to participate.

That said, what about the CHIP program?

On the positive the events are open to all Masons, all of our families, all appendent bodies.  The youth groups are often active in staffing them.  As this is an "in your face" public service event that includes interacting with parents and kids it tends to be greatly enjoyed by all who participate.  My wife and I love working them and have traveled about 90 minutes one way to get to them because we enjoy them that much.

On the negative side it's got the worst name I can imagine.  I completely understand any brother who hears the name and writes off the program completely based on that.  I mean seriously, a program with the word "chip" in it?  Humans inject chips into dogs for tracking purposes.  This feeds into conspiracy theories far too easily.  And sure enough these events draw a steady stream of people asking about tracking chips.  I sigh/laugh and say "worst name ever" then tell them what the program is actually about.

So go with your wife and work the program, or blow it off.  As you please.  The reaction to the latest GM's public relations program mirrors the reaction to the latest president's foreign relations policy.  The reason the Shrine Hospitals draw more participation is they've been at it for a century now.  They've had time for guys to conclude they will still be here next year.  Though given the recent history of the Shrine I worry about that, too.

If you view the main goal of the program as public relations for Masonry with a side order of public service then the terrible name of the program makes it not worth showing up.  There's always the Shrine Hospitals to work for and you don't need to be a Shriner to do so.


----------



## Radical540 (Apr 2, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> Bro Radical,
> 
> Loyalty to lodge and grand lodge plus obedience to the rules of lodge and grand lodge is one thing.  Marching to work on the steadily changing programs of grand lodge is very much another thing.  Brothers who have been around a long time have seen programs come and go and they get gradually less impressed with any new program.  This is inherent in how elected systems work and you can see it in government as well as lodge and grand lodge.  As long as there is an impression that a program is transient a number of old timers are going to be disinterested.  Especially in a small lodge whose regulars have held the lodge up for many years there is a great deal of burn out.  New folks go "wow, new program, new administration, new policy".  Old folks go "this too shall pass" unless they have a specific reason to participate.
> 
> ...



Actually, for the very reason you reference above, the Grand Lodge of Michigan has dropped this misleading name.  It's now been renamed the "*Child ID Program*"; pretty simple.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 27, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> Bro Radical,
> 
> Loyalty to lodge and grand lodge plus obedience to the rules of lodge and grand lodge is one thing.  Marching to work on the steadily changing programs of grand lodge is very much another thing.  Brothers who have been around a long time have seen programs come and go and they get gradually less impressed with any new program.  This is inherent in how elected systems work and you can see it in government as well as lodge and grand lodge.  As long as there is an impression that a program is transient a number of old timers are going to be disinterested.  Especially in a small lodge whose regulars have held the lodge up for many years there is a great deal of burn out.  New folks go "wow, new program, new administration, new policy".  Old folks go "this too shall pass" unless they have a specific reason to participate.
> 
> ...


I'm still in the new stage, everything is new and exciting. As with all things I will eventually settle down and settle in and look at things more realistically.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 27, 2014)

Florida you have to me a MM and have a second background check to take part in the child ID program.


----------

